# New look colour scheme



## loriness (May 9, 2007)

I had spotted the new Look 595 colour (Black and White) and had seen small pictures in a mag for the 585. Will this be the new colour for 08 (Original or Ultra) and when will it be available?

Seen it on TdF and it seems very nice. 

Anyone got any photos on the new look


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

View attachment 96582
Heres the Pics from the Look forum


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*Damn that is nice!*

Sweet! Thnaks for posting.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

loriness said:


> Anyone got any photos on the new look


Not the greatest pictures, but...




























*[email protected]*


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Chas-

When, when, when!!!! Remind us of the reason/purpose for the 586? Why would I choose the 586 vs. 595? What other color options will be available? Any more information on new geometry? Throw us a bone or two or three...


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Putting black on the rear triangle is a good idea. While I absolutely love my team white 595, keeping it clean is a pain, especially in the rear triangle.


----------



## loriness (May 9, 2007)

chas, what is the date for their release, I am looking at getting one.

and on a side note, how is SRAM Force parts working on your bike? is the crank as good as DA/Record cranks?


----------

